
Reddit: Bull Attack - ak39
https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2020/02/20/1582193215000/Reddit--bull-attack/
======
ak39
"Wall Street Bets" (WSB) group's attempt at reducing the subreddit's growing
exposure:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/f720hg/wsb_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/wallstreetbets/comments/f720hg/wsb_removed_from_rall_and_default_subreddits/)

